# Block of wood used in bench press



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I was bench pressing today and this huge muscular guy asked if he could jump in between sets. When he was bench pressing he had a block of wood underneath his teeth shirt up to the top of chest. Can anyone explain the reasoning behind this? I'm guessing it makes the exercise easier because the bar doesn't go down as low as otherwise without the wood?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

No....the opposite..it helps you move/work past sticking points or weak spots in your bench.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

work specific parts of your press, gain confidence with heavier weights, improve your max press by removing a block each time

alot of powerlifters use the board press mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its a door stop that he obviously wanted to steel from the gym by hiding it under his t-shirt but made the error of doing this before his workout rather than after !!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> work specific parts of your press, gain confidence with heavier weights, improve your max press by removing a block each time
> 
> alot of powerlifters use the board press mate


Cheers. Yeah he was benching over 140kg for reps!


----------

